

RED Colourspaces Derivation - kelsolaar
http://colour-science.org/blog_red_colourspaces_derivation.php

======
kelsolaar
The original IPython Notebook is available here if any issues:
[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/colour-science/colour-
web...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/colour-science/colour-
website/blob/master/ipython/red_colourspaces_derivation.ipynb)

